# Getting an Italian Passport Post Brexit



## Milan0s (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello all,

I have been resident and working in Milano for almost 14 years. After having a relationship with an Italian in the UK and eventually a child we came to live in Italy. Unfortunately the relationship didnt work out but I stayed here to raise my son. 

Now after Brexit I find myself in the position of looking to get an Italian passport. 

In a number of the last few years I have been raising my son (who is an italian citizen) alone and therefore my wages have dropped below the E8500 level that the authorities set for application for a passport. Now my wages are back above that level.

Does anybody have any understanding of how the rules work?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Milan0s said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been resident and working in Milano for almost 14 years. After having a relationship with an Italian in the UK and eventually a child we came to live in Italy. Unfortunately the relationship didnt work out but I stayed here to raise my son.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

You can apply for citizenship in your own right after living in Italy for 10 years

My Italian isn't great, ( I speak Spanish & did latin, so I get the gist) but it looks as if this explains how to apply CITTADINANZA - Prefettura - Ufficio Territoriale del Governo di Milano


It's probably a good idea to go to the prefettura & ask directly


----------



## Milan0s (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. 

As I understand it to apply one must have proof of earning over 8500 for the 3 years prior to applying.

It doesnt appear to take into account families or childcare.


----------



## Simsnet (Mar 12, 2017)

I am a brit living in Italy and am thinking of applying for citizenship too. Have you already started the process?

Sent from my SM-A500FU using Tapatalk


----------

